
A group of people with an amphibious life have evolved traits to match - kbenson
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21740737-meet-bajau-group-people-amphibious-life-have-evolved-traits
======
korigan
A bit more detailed, plus a nice movie showing a man diving :
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/bajau-
se...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/bajau-sea-nomads-
diving-evolution-spleen/558359/)

------
kuroguro
[https://outline.com/YFYCtq](https://outline.com/YFYCtq)

